# Filter/Siebfilter Tonnenfilter Eigenbau.



## Schlitzohr64 (21. Aug. 2009)

Hallo Ihr,
benötige Hilfe.:beeten

Besitze Gartenteich (Folie) mit Bachlauf(Folie) Auffangbecken (Fertigteich) mit 2 kleinen Filtern in reihe geschlossen (ich weiß sie sind zu klein) U.V.C - klärer 11 Watt eine kleine Pumpe als Wasserspeiher und einen Teichnebler 10 Goldfische 4 Kois 1 Stör (noch wird demächst abgegeben) wurde deshalb schon gerügt von euch  Jetzt meine Frage normal ist: Pumpe im Teich durch Uvc dann Filter Bachlauf Teich. bei mir ist Pumpe im Auffangbecken Wasser läuft vom Auffangbecken zum U.v.c-Klärer dann durch die zu kleinen Filter dann  plätschert aus 20 cm im Teich dann im Bachlauf ca 4m lang reichlich bepflanzt zum Auffangbecken.Hatte jetzt ca 1 Jahr klares wasser und jetzt wachsen ein wenig Algen kann zwar meine Fische noch sehen auch in ca 1 meter tiefe aber ich mache mir langsam gedanken wollte Filter bauen mit vorfilter (Sifi) undsoweiter aber ich denke ich müßte evtl meinen Bachlauf ändern oder macht das nichts. Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen. Mit den Bildern einstellen klappt immer noch nicht wird aber bald geregelt.
MFG
Schlitzohr64


----------



## ebo (21. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Filter/Siebfilter Tonnenfilter Eigenbau.*

Naja.
20.000 Liter Teich und im Grunde keinen wirklichen Filter. Auch die UVC ist zu klein.
33 Watt UVC, Spaltsieb und 2-3 Regentonnen wäre mein Vorschlag.

Der Bachlauf macht normal nichts. Es sein denn das Wasser läuft sehr langsam durch den Bach und wird stark aufgeheizt durch die Sonne. Das wiederum begünstigt das Algenwachstum.


----------



## Susan (21. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Filter/Siebfilter Tonnenfilter Eigenbau.*

Hi,
was hast Du denn in den beiden Filtern drin?
Wir hatten uns auch einen gekauft bei eBay und gedacht der würde ausreichen, aber mittlerweile finde ich den nur noch toll, Platzsparend und hat gleich 4 Ausgänge....
Ach ja, ich habe natürlich den ganzen Inhalt rausgeschmissen und mir einen Siebfilter daraus gewerkelt...


----------



## Schlitzohr64 (21. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Filter/Siebfilter Tonnenfilter Eigenbau.*

Hallo Ebo
danke für die schnelle Antwort aber ist es egal  wo die Pumpe eingesetzt ist im Teich oder Auffangbecken.
lg 
Schlitzohr64


----------



## Schlitzohr64 (21. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Filter/Siebfilter Tonnenfilter Eigenbau.*

Hallo Susan
so grüne Röhrchen so ähnlich wie Helix weiße Steinchen mir fällt in Moment der Name nicht ein :__ nase und eine Schaumstoffmatte aber ich denke das problem ist glaube ich weil die pumpe das wasser von Auffangbecken saugt. oder.??
lg
Schlitzohr64


----------



## Schlitzohr64 (21. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Filter/Siebfilter Tonnenfilter Eigenbau.*

Hallo ebo
nein der Bachlauf wird nicht recht aufgeheizt er ist stark bewachsen und von vielen Sträuchern umgeben.
lg
Schlitzohr64


----------



## ebo (21. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Filter/Siebfilter Tonnenfilter Eigenbau.*

Am besten ist ein Kreislauf. Unten ansaugen, oben zurücklaufen. Außer im Winter. Da zieht mein Skimmer nur von oben und auf dem Rücklauf habe ich einen 45 Grad Bogen nach oben.

Aber bei normalen Betrieb ziehen bei mir die Bodenabläufe von der tiefsten Stelle. Der Rücklauf ist ca. 30cm unterhalb der Oberfläche.

Das Wasser wird hierdurch eigentlich gut umgewälzt.

Aber irgendwie komm ich bei dir gerade durcheinander.

Auffangbecken-UVC-Filter-Teich-Bachlauf.

Wie zum Teufel kommt das Wasser wieder in das Auffangbecken weil da steht doch die Pumpe und saugt aus dem Auffangbecken und pumpt dann UVC-Filter-Teich-Bachlauf. Wie dann vom Bachlauf in das Auffangbecken?


----------



## Schlitzohr64 (21. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Filter/Siebfilter Tonnenfilter Eigenbau.*

Hallo Susan
jetzt hats geklingelt  Zeolith soll ganz gut sein.? 
lg
Schlitzohr64


----------



## Susan (21. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Filter/Siebfilter Tonnenfilter Eigenbau.*



Schlitzohr64 schrieb:


> Hallo Susan
> so grüne Röhrchen so ähnlich wie Helix weiße Steinchen mir fällt in Moment der Name nicht ein :__ nase und eine Schaumstoffmatte aber ich denke das problem ist glaube ich weil die pumpe das wasser von Auffangbecken saugt. oder.??
> lg
> Schlitzohr64



Ich denke Du hast da aber auch eine falsche Anordnung drin...bin selber auch noch nicht lange bei, aber das helix ist für die Biologie zuständig, die muß zum Schluss und davor brauchst Du eine vernünftige Vorfilterung, wie z.B. Siebfilter etc., sonst hast Du nix von Deiner Biologie...

Und wie meinst Du das mit dem Auffangbecken...hast mal ein Foto damit man sich das besser vorstellen kann?


----------



## Schlitzohr64 (21. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Filter/Siebfilter Tonnenfilter Eigenbau.*

Hallo ebo
Auffangbecken mit Pumpe zum U.V.C-klärer dann zum Filter vom Filter aus 20 cm höhe im Teich dann über Bachlauf 4 meter ins auffangbecken u.s.w 
lg
Schlitzohr64


----------



## ebo (21. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Filter/Siebfilter Tonnenfilter Eigenbau.*

Also steht das Auffangbecken tiefer als alles andere?

Wenn dem so ist. Pumpt die Pumpe aus dem Auffangbecken das Wasser in die UVC. Dann läuft es den Weg Rtg. Teich, dann Überlauf in einen Bachlauf wieder zum Auffangbecken richtig?

Also das Wasser in einer gewissen Tiefe wird gar nicht wirklich umgewälzt wenn dem so ist.

Oder ich habe gerade ein Verständnisproblem.


----------



## Schlitzohr64 (21. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Filter/Siebfilter Tonnenfilter Eigenbau.*

Hallo ebo
das ist ja glaub ich mein problem ihr saugt von der tiefsten stelle vom Teich ich sauge vom Auffangbecken das über den Bachlauf vom Teich gespeist wird.
lg
Schlitzohr64


----------



## Schlitzohr64 (21. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Filter/Siebfilter Tonnenfilter Eigenbau.*

Hallo ebo 
ja das Auffangbecken steht tiefer als der Teich.
lg
Schlitzohr64


----------



## Susan (21. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Filter/Siebfilter Tonnenfilter Eigenbau.*

Wie groß ist denn das Auffangbecken? Vielleicht kann man ja was anderes draus machen wie z.B. einen BBF oder was ähnliches...

Ich habe das so:
Pumpe im Teich -> Vorfilter (Filter mit selbstgebautem Sieb) -> Biologie ( BBF geht zum Bachlauf in den Teich) + 2 mal Beipass mit UVC -> Teich


----------



## Schlitzohr64 (21. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Filter/Siebfilter Tonnenfilter Eigenbau.*

Hallo ebo
ja genau so ist es.
lg
Schlitzohr64


----------



## ebo (21. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Filter/Siebfilter Tonnenfilter Eigenbau.*

Was passiert denn wenn die Pumpe ausfällt? Läuft dann der Teich leer und das Auffangbecken über?


Also das ist das erste was du meiner Meinung nach ändern musst. Die Pumpe gehört an die tiefste Stelle. Der Einlauf und die Strömung werden dann passend installiert.

Also von meinem Verständnis ist der Teich die tiefst Stelle. Da die Pumpe rein die dann nach oben durch die UVC pumpt und von da in das Auffangbecken. Von da dann mit Schwerkraft quasi zurück zum Teich.

Abgesehen davon würde ich wie in der ersten Antwort die Leistung der UVC erhöhen und den Filter austauschen.


----------



## Schlitzohr64 (21. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Filter/Siebfilter Tonnenfilter Eigenbau.*

Hallo Susan
das Aufangbecken ist ein fertig Teich ca 500 oder 750 liter schätze ich ist reichlich bepflanzt __ Schnecken __ Frösche __ molche und einige Jungfische (babys) leben drin.
lg
Schlitzohr64


----------



## Schlitzohr64 (21. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Filter/Siebfilter Tonnenfilter Eigenbau.*

Hallo ebo 
der Teich läuft nicht leer das Auffangbecken läuft ein wenig uber einen Ablauf über ungefähr das Wasser wo im Filter und im Bachlauf ist.
lg
Schlitzohr64


----------



## ebo (21. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Filter/Siebfilter Tonnenfilter Eigenbau.*

Also ich würds so machen:

Vom Teich mit einer Pumpe ( tiefe oder tiefste Stelle ) in die UVC.

Dann in das bepflanzte Auffangbecken ( der sieht dann quasi genau wie deiner jetzt aus . Von da aus in den Filter und dann in den Bachlauf zum Teich. 

Wenn du das so umgebaut hast wird das Wasser eigentlich gut umgewälzt. Somit wird auch quasi jeder Liter mit UVC bestrahlt.
Im Grunde hast du ja an den tieferen Stellen kaum Wasserbewegung.

Wenn du dann immer noch Probleme hast bau dir einen Filter mit 2-3 Regentonnen und erhöhe die UVC. Vor den Tonnen einen Vorfilter und du hast für immer Ruhe bei deiner Teichgröße.


----------



## Schlitzohr64 (21. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Filter/Siebfilter Tonnenfilter Eigenbau.*

Hallo ebo
dann muß ich aber fast komplett umbauen sprich Auffangbecken und Bachlauf hoch zum Teich denn das Auffanbecken liegt ca 2 meter tiefer als der Teich.
lg
Schlitzohr64


----------



## ebo (21. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Filter/Siebfilter Tonnenfilter Eigenbau.*

Ist jetzt eine blöde Antwort von mir aber ich habe auch 4 mal Umbauen müssen.

Ev. hat jemand anders ja noch eine Idee, wie man das Problem lösen könnte.

Also dein Teichsystem ist schon recht ungewöhlich


----------



## Schlitzohr64 (21. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Filter/Siebfilter Tonnenfilter Eigenbau.*

Hallo ebo
ja stimmt eine blöde Antwort aber ehrlich ?
Aber ich habe mir das schon gedacht werde es mal ausprobieren kann ja denn Bachlauf als überlauf nützen Ja das teichsystem ist ungewöhnlich ich wollte ja nur das wasser reinigen über einen bepflanzten Bachlauf und durch das auffangbecken das reichlich bepflanzt ist und das die pumpe in der tiefsten stelle im teich stehen muß wußte ich nicht bzw wurde mir auch nicht gesagt . nochmals danke  würde mich auch noch über andere meinungen von Forummitgliedern freuen
 lg
Schlitzohr64


----------



## Schlitzohr64 (23. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Filter/Siebfilter Tonnenfilter Eigenbau.*

Hallo ebo
habe jetzt meinen Bachlauf trocken gelegt und die Pumpe im Teich plaziert ,der hammer was für dreck meine Pumpe aus dem Teich in den Filter pumpt   jetzt muß ich mir nur noch einen Vorfilter bauen anleitungen habe ich genügend bei euch   gefunden  nur schade das ich euch nicht früher gefunden habe.   Und im Frühling werde ich mir noch einen neuen Filter mit 2 Tonnen und einen stärkeren U.V.C.-Klärer zukaufen. Brauche nur noch anregungen von euch wie ich die Filter bestücken muß zwecks richtigen Filtermaterial.
mfg
Schlitzohr64


----------

